# Fölébredtem éjféltájba': Egy barmom sincs az állásba'.



## Idiomaphile

I'm merely trying to translate this.

I think it says, "I woke up around midnight: there was no beast standing."

I'm not sure why the inessive case of "allas" is used, but I get the drift, I believe.


----------



## francisgranada

I think that _állás _in this case is a noun and means rather _stall_, _stable _(or something similar), i.e. a closed place where the beast used to stay ("stand") during the night. It seems to me a bit archaical usage of this word (but I'am not an expert in beasts ).

So _az állásba(n)_ means _in the stall_ (_stable _...)


----------



## Olivier0

The first part of the sentence in the other thread shows that its translation  given here is correct, and for the second part, where the question is the  meaning and relationship between the words _barmom_ and _állásba'_:
_barmom_ = _barom_ "beast" + _-om_ "my",
_állásba'_ = popular/careless form of _állásban_ "in the stand" - which in a rural/old-time context might mean as francisgranada says a place where the animals "stand", a stable,
and _egy ... sincs_, literaly "even one ... is not" (_sincs_ = _is_ + _nincs_), meaning "none of ... is",
so my understanding is: none of my beasts is in the stable.
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

I've looked up _állás_ in the Magyar Értelmező Kéziszótár because _stable_ didn't seem to be an immediate equivalent to me and I've found the following description:
"_nép_ Jószág (ideiglenes) pihenőhelye" (_nép_ referring to "folk language") even that doesn't give a clear definition of the place itself, although it is very likely that it is not a stable.

In the Akadémiai Kislexikon, there is the following explanation: _állatok, főként lovak, szarvasmarhák (ld. "barmok") védelmét szolgáló, fal nélküli, gerendákon álló tetőzet_.

According to this, it is surely not a stable but where is this "building" (near/in a farm or near a grazing field?) or what the roof is supposed to do (protect from the hot midday sun or from the rain or both?)... it is not clear. 

I wouldn't have a better idea than calling it a "resting place" in English - as a first attempt (hoping it doesn't evoke "cemetry"!).


----------



## Idiomaphile

Like good explanations, this has just raised further questions. But I've got the gist of it! Thanks all!


----------

